# Mini keeps cutting out.



## Marine1 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a Romeo and a mini. Seems I have a weak input on my cable into the room where I want my mini, which is with the computer. To weak to set up a mocha connection so I hooked it up to my router. The cable already has a booster on it from the cable company and I get nothing on the mini without it. But it doesn't seem strong enough, as it keeps freezing for just a second or so continually. Some times it just freezes completely. Can I get a stronger booster to have it work without cutting out?


----------



## Marine1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Marine1 said:


> I have a Romeo and a mini. Seems I have a weak input on my cable into the room where I want my mini, which is with the computer. To weak to set up a mocha connection so I hooked it up to my router. The cable already has a booster on it from the cable company and I get nothing on the mini without it. But it doesn't seem strong enough, as it keeps freezing for just a second or so continually. Some times it just freezes completely. Can I get a stronger booster to have it work without cutting out?


If I am reading these instructions right, I have to have the Ethernet cable wired from the router to a Ethernet jack in the wall and not on the mini? I am also having to have the Tivo connected to the router, which is in the other end of the house. How do you do that? I have it going from router to mini, I thought that would do it. By this, I would have to run a cable from one end of the house to the other.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Marine1 said:


> If I am reading these instructions right, I have to have the Ethernet cable wired from the router to a Ethernet jack in the wall and not on the mini? How do you do that? I have it going from router to mini, I thought that would do it.


Directly connecting it to the router is fine. What makes you think otherwise? The problem sounds like the cable or network connection to the Roamio. How is _*it*_ connected to the network?

BTW, the strength of the cable signal at the Mini shouldn't have anything to do with whether or not you can set up a MoCA network unless the problem is bad wiring.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Which Roamio do you have, and how it is getting its network connection?

Streaming between the DVR and Mini requires a wired network of some kind. Generally either ethernet or moca (or a combination).

If running ethernet from the router to the DVR is not possible or ideal, then buying a moca adapter and connecting it to the router is the better option. If you have the basic Roamio, you'll need 2 moca adapters. If you have a Plus or Pro, you only need 1.

The Mini's line won't need a booster unless there is something seriously wrong with the coax (in fact it could also hinder the moca connection).


----------

